# Advice on choke tubes



## Walleye500 (Dec 29, 2016)

Walleye500 said:


> Guys shooting 70 yards crack me up. Most guys are not accurate over 40 yards let alone guessing at the distance. With super fast shells 1650 fps or even 1550 fps with a tight choke tube will blow holes in your pattern. Talk about patterning is fine but never mentioned is shot string. My advice is Carlsons IC and work the birds close. Resulting in less cripples.





Lamarsh said:


> Is this the 70 yard turkey gun convo? :woohoo1: I didn't think it was spring yet.


No talking about ducks


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

If i


Wall-llard Willie Jr. said:


> Thanks for the info, since benelli fulls can't shoot steel guess I'll keep looking for a decent extended range choke


Was going to use an aftermarket choke for extended range waterfowl I would check out Drake Killer Chokes. The guy who makes them requires you to take your barrel to a gunsmith and put a Mic on it to find it's true diameter. A lot of these aftermarket companies are making their chokes based on what the gun maker claims is their bore diameter. There is often quite a bit of variation even when comparing guns of the same model. The drake killer guy even has a list of suggested loads that guarantees will give you 50 yard patterns out of that choke.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

TSS Caddis said:


> So since I was the only one stating 70yds, r you saying I didn't kill a turkey with the 20ga and 2 3/4" #9's at 70 yds.


A standing target (turkey) the shot string makes no difference.


----------



## Walleye500 (Dec 29, 2016)

Buckbaker said:


> A standing target (turkey) the shot string makes no difference.


No kidding


----------



## Walleye500 (Dec 29, 2016)

Any


Walleye500 said:


> No kidding


one can hit a turkey unless they are flying


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Walleye500 said:


> Any
> 
> one can hit a turkey unless they are flying


Many turkeys have been missed....even standing still. Nothing in turkey hunting is a given.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wall-llard Willie Jr. said:


> Thanks for the info, since benelli fulls can't shoot steel guess I'll keep looking for a decent extended range choke


Carlson's. Give them a call. They have great customer service and drop ship if you need it fast.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Buckbaker said:


> Many turkeys have been missed....even standing still. Nothing in turkey hunting is a given.


I do not even wanna think how many I have missed. Hell I missed 4 separate gobblers by 10 in SD one day.

Back to the chokes, after throwing my gun I swapped the .550 for the .570 and tagged out that afternoon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Just stick with the factory modified and don't look back. Works great with small shot for ducks over the decoys to 50 yard T shot kills on geese. The shell and gun manufacturers both say to don't overchoke with steel regardless of shot size. I'd figure that their engineers know what they're doing!!! IC throws one heck of a large shot size pattern too!! Never,ever full for this guy! Enjoy your new gun!! Shrubby


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I do not even wanna think how many I have missed. Hell I missed 4 separate gobblers by 10 in SD one day.
> 
> Back to the chokes, after throwing my gun I swapped the .550 for the .570 and tagged out that afternoon


I did something very similar. I bought my first turkey choke two seasons ago. That spring I missed three birds with it. I got rid of it and went back to my factory full choke. I have since killed 4 birds without a miss.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've just used my full choke and or pattern master for turkeys and killed them DOA each time. Then again, neither were far shots by any stretch.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

always like the extended for ease of changeout in the field (if necessary - rarely do it myself). For general gunning around here and over blocks, I have had good luck with both Briley's (in Light mod) or a Hevi-Shot, MR (medium range) choke tube. I believe the HS choke is same as a Carlson(?) or they're making it for HS.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Branta said:


> always like the extended for ease of changeout in the field (if necessary - rarely do it myself). For general gunning around here and over blocks, I have had good luck with both Briley's (in Light mod) or a Hevi-Shot, MR (medium range) choke tube. I believe the HS choke is same as a Carlson(?) or they're making it for HS.


I believe you are correct. I spoke with them Wednesday and am getting that choke to replace my full unless I go snow goose hunting again. I will report back when my light mod arrives and I get it patterned. I like something a little tighter than mod for sea ducks.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

deadduck365 said:


> Carlson's. Give them a call. They have great customer service and drop ship if you need it fast.


Do know the diameter on a crio modified choke? I found on a benelli forum it's .704 was wondering if this is accurate. Most aftermarket mid range chokes that have diameter listed are around this so I'd definitely be looking at an extended or long range. Been eyeing the carlsons code black goose but if the constriction isn't too much of a difference is it worth the money?


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Wall-llard Willie Jr. said:


> Do know the diameter on a crio modified choke? I found on a benelli forum it's .704 was wondering if this is accurate. Most aftermarket mid range chokes that have diameter listed are around this so I'd definitely be looking at an extended or long range. Been eyeing the carlsons code black goose but if the constriction isn't too much of a difference is it worth the money?


What do you care you cant hit anything anyway


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Branta said:


> always like the extended for ease of changeout in the field (if necessary - rarely do it myself). For general gunning around here and over blocks, I have had good luck with both Briley's (in Light mod) or a Hevi-Shot, MR (medium range) choke tube. I believe the HS choke is same as a Carlson(?) or they're making it for HS.


Really curious now. How many of you have ever changed choke tubes in the field during a hunt? 

I do not mean because you screwed up and last spring's turkey tuve in. I mean a situation where conditions changed. IE: Birds were were working closer or farther than expected and your success depended on you changing tubes.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

John Singer said:


> Really curious now. How many of you have ever changed choke tubes in the field during a hunt?
> 
> I do not mean because you screwed up and last spring's turkey tuve in. I mean a situation where conditions changed. IE: Birds were were working closer or farther than expected and your success depended on you changing tubes.


My chokes go with me everywhere. I love to use my mod decoying birds. Layout or field. I use my full when I have to kill every shot in the marsh with high frags that hinder opportunities to retrieve crippled birds. Sea ducks. See how they work and adjust accordingly. So yes many times my full choke has saved a hunt. I love them landing in me but that isn't always the case. 


Choke constriction if I remember properly are:
Full. .700
Im. .705
Mod. .710
Pics.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought a set of extended chokes for my Benelli when I bought it many years ago because gunhalic partner had one. Put the mod in and have not changed it since. IMO, if you are on them, they are dead. With improved, you have to chase them all over the marsh.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I never change chokes. I shoot the same choke almost year around. If and when I do change chokes it's to go tighter for late season geese or divers on the open water. I never changed a choke tube this season.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

John Singer said:


> Really curious now. How many of you have ever changed choke tubes in the field during a hunt?
> 
> I do not mean because you screwed up and last spring's turkey tuve in. I mean a situation where conditions changed. IE: Birds were were working closer or farther than expected and your success depended on you changing tubes.


Never. I'll adjust lead if they are farther but never choke


----------

